# ILX Resorts going bankrupt?



## wdinner (Oct 8, 2008)

ILX Resort stock closed at a little over $1 today down from almost $10 last year. The 2nd Q, reported in August was horrible. Has anybody been in Sedona lately and stayed at the resort?  Has the upkeep been worse than normal?
Has anybody heard anything about the company over the last month or so?


----------



## richardm (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...acation-club-files-bankruptcy.html#post286158

There is an ongoing thread here.. Also, it looks like the resort responded today.


----------

